# Acid reflux and colonoscopy prep?



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi...I''ve been having some lower back/rectal aching and numbness too at times. My doctor wants me to have a colonoscopy. I've had them in the past (last one 6 years ago), but didn't have acid reflux problems then. I've worked hard to get my esophagus mostly healed, but two things that are reflux triggers for me are salt and citrus. The only colonoscopy prep my doctor feels is any good is the gallon of Golytely or Nulytely. I used to use the lemon-lime flavor since I tended to throw up the others after drinking about half the liquid. Can't use a mouthful of soda as a chaser anymore either. I used to do that after each cup of liquid to help cut the nausea. UGH.Anyway, the Nulytely has lots of salt and the citrus flavor could be a problem too. I'm afraid it will aggravate my reflux and I'll have bad reflux problems all over again. To make things worse, I have a painful anal fissure and one external hemorrhoid, and I'm afraid the scope will irritate that too. But I really have to have this colonoscopy done.Can anyone tell me if the gallon of Golytely or Nulytely bothered their reflux? And whether they were able to have a colonoscopy while having an anal fissure without making it worse? I have enough to worry about with the back aching and numbness. Anything encouraging you can tell me will be greatly appreciated.


----------

